# Huge casting platform!



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Side view with stripping basket installed.










We also added this little sit down crows nest!!:usaflag


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I am bumping this up cause we are slow for next week.. Thanks Tim:usaflag


----------

